# Plant types that bees like, that can be cut as hay



## Ragun Gardener (Sep 22, 2016)

I just started researching bees because I garden so it was a natural attraction. I found this new clover that might fit your needs, especially if you have that many acres plus the benefit for livestock. I assume all white clover attracts bees in the early spring like it does here. I might be wrong but here's what they say about the new clover. I haven't checked the cost either and I hope it's reasonable.

New White Clover Variety Developed
September 22, 2016 | Posted in Cover Crops, Soil Health 
Source: Samuel Roberts Noble Foundation 
Researchers at The Samuel Roberts Noble Foundation and University of Georgia (UGA) have developed a new white clover variety called Renovation to help agricultural producers improve and maintain healthy, productive pastures.
Renovation is the first white clover released by the Noble Foundation and the first commercial product of the joint breeding effort. The goal for the Noble-UGA forage breeding program was to develop new white clover (a legume) varieties that could help restore perennial grass pastures throughout the southern United States.
“Renovation was developed to extend the life of perennial grass pastures and improve forage quality,” said Mike Trammell, Noble Foundation plant breeder. “Its genetic makeup results from a southern clover variety bred with a large-leaf variety to produce excellent overall persistence and animal performance.”
Renovation white clover is ideal for grazing livestock and wildlife food plots, and helps maintain healthy soils by controlling erosion and providing slope stabilization.
“This white clover variety can also be used in other areas around the world that have similar ecological systems,” said Joe Bouton, Ph.D., retired Noble Foundation Forage Improvement Division director who led the initial research. “We believe the new variety will have a positive impact for agricultural producers and the longevity of their pastures.”
Once established and properly managed, Renovation can provide protein-rich food for livestock and wildlife while reducing fertilizer costs thanks to the legume’s ability to fix its own free nitrogen. Users can plant Renovation with cool-season and warm-season grasses.
Renovation is available for purchase through Smith Seed Services. For more information, please visit https://renovationclover.com/.

- See more at: https://www.no-tillfarmer.com/artic...er-variety-developed-deu#sthash.vickse2v.dpuf

f


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Last fall I tried to plant a "bee forage/bovine hay" combo. ( in Alabama )
On the advice of a relative, I planted a winter pea ( in hopes that it would bloom early, or during cold weather .... it did not  ) with areas of Alsike clover & a medium red clover. Same relative had planted "crimson clover" previously, my bees ignored it. I think what he had last year was mis-labeled, this year he again planted "crimson clover" & some body else's bees were all over it. I also planted "forage oats into the mix to make the clover more manageable as hay.
Alsike clover was supposed to with stand the heat better bloom longer, and the medium red clover was supposed to re-bloom after the first cutting with a smaller bloom that the bees could work.
That was the plan, but I was not interested in spraying for the weeds that came along & the cattleman declined the hay.
Perhaps I can do a better job of it in a few years. Good Luck ... CE


----------



## KRhodes (Jan 31, 2014)

My choice would be birdsfoot trefoil. Good nectar, long blooming period. No toxicity issues for cattle, decent tonnage,fairly long lived, but slow to establish. Best seeded with an open or bunch type grass (timothy, orchard grass).


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

With 35 acres you can raise a lot of deer, elk, and any other game animals.
I refer you to ebay by doing a clover search. There you will see the game animal
food plot seed bags. Some are plane clovers while others are the mixed seeds. The one
you see with a deer on the bag label is it. Talk to the seller first. 
For me I would plant some acres of alfalfa, sainfoins, canolas, wild mustards, etc. and a mixture of other grazing grasses.
Ian here have some good pics on his cattle pasture.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Google buckwheat hay, apparently possible, but I don't know if it will grow there. If it's hay to sell there might be resistance cause it's going to be funny looking hay. Its hard to get really dry.
Bill


----------



## Estell Tabor (Aug 5, 2014)

FIXatioN Balansa clover is what I would like to try.


----------



## Cyric30 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank everyone for your reply's, i hope i can find something that will work for my particular need, and this gives me a starting point.


Cyric


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

What plants are currently growing on the land?

I think it will be hard to combine good bee forage and good hay. To make quality hay crops anything that provides a good nectar flow will need to be cut before the bees get much of a chance. Something from the clover family would probably be the best choice.

Tom


----------



## Cyric30 (Mar 29, 2016)

right now Fescue, and Bermuda mainly...with a few others mixed in...


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How about like Ian's cow pastures to plant some white and yellow clovers.
If I have the land like you do I will plant them 5 acres of blue and/or white Borage.
Give you a light golden honey good tasting too. Though if you want to get rid of them
it will take you a few y


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Someone suggested sanfoin but I'm not sure it will do well in your climate. I tried it here in eastern KS (which is borderline climate friendly) and it did not do well here.

Alfalfa (for cattle feed) is best cut at 18% bloom which offers bees little in the way of nectar.....and it can cause bloating when pastured.

I'm trying Hubam clover which is supposed to be good for bees....we'll see. It's a sweet, tall, white clover with extended bloom time.........anyway that's the way it's advertised.


----------



## exmar (Apr 30, 2015)

FWIW, the USDA has an EQIP program for "pollinators", they'll pay you $700 per acre to reseed in "pollinator friendly" plants. I looked into it, but found the cost was a lot more than they were offering. This was due to the amount of soil amendments required as it was an abandoned field which certainly did need building up. I'd planned on investing some money, but not that much per acre.

Checking farther, the Forestry Service and FIsh and Game have similar programs which seem to be more sane and reasonable for the end result we're trying to achieve. Essentially, they'll design a specific seed mix for my land and I'll plant and care for it-no federal funding involved. They said the costs for seeds are usually $120-150 per acre and no soil amendments required. They have an arrangement with Pheasants Forever to obtain discounted prices for the seed. Evidently the pollinator friendly plants also provide food for pheasant and quail which is the reason for their involvement. 

I've had one site visit consisting of a Fish and Game biologist and a PF rep who walked the intended field and looked at my bee yard. I'm still collecting info on this and when it's more definitive, I'll post it over on the main Bee Forum as that gets more attention. 

Their methodology is very, very different from the USDA, this program will unfold as follows: Next spring I will get the first cutting of hay, has to be done prior to the end of June. Following that, the field will be sprayed with a "RoundUp" equivalent to kill off the hay, may need to be sprayed a second time depending on effectiveness of the first one. It is then left alone and latent native seeds in the soil will sprout, in October I'll broadcast the designed seed mix, 8-12 lbs. per acre depending on the mix chosen. I have input into what I want or can let them choose based on their knowledge of my area. The normal freeze and thaw cycles will open up the ground admitting the seeds then close over them. The natural way. Beyond that, I'll just bush hog two to three times per year to discourage weeds and encourage the desired plants. Similar to mowing a pasture I guess.

The USDA was "classic" USDA, first soil test, compare results to "ideal" soil conditions for seed being planted. Bring in tons of lime and fertilize, etc. The irony there is that a lot of the "preferred" plants actually thrive on poorer soil and over time will improve it. 

I've also "casually" experimented with adding some clover by overseeding, my bees pretty much ignored it. Crimson clover is mentioned often, but they weren't interested at all. Guess at the time it blooms, there are other, more preferred things going on.

Good luck,

Ev


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

I have no experience with horses or farms.

I moved to a city place this winter (in Lowell Massachusetts) with horrible soil health, and I have been trying to fix it. Some of my discoveries might be useful.

You shouldn't till unless you can only accomplish your goals by tilling (low till).
Perhaps you could borrow a roller crimper planter. Here are a couple types:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMV_omYQBkQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtxH4CJa-jk

I used these "sare.org" charts (click the blue links) to decide what and when to plant this fall. I mainly planted about 13 different species. SARE also has lots of youtube videos.
http://www.sare.org/Learning-Center...ps-Profitably-3rd-Edition/Text-Version/Charts

I also read that animals like to eat young black locust shoots, and they are a higher protein source than alfalfa. The key is to not let the trees grow in tree form. Coppice or pollard them.

I have found buckwheat to be the most useful plant. I have difficulty getting much germination with my horrible soil and no seed drill. I didn't seed it thick, and I have been killing it in some areas by mowing. The fast growing buckwheat is above my mower height. Other plants are mostly below the blade height. I will probably kill it all in a month. It is the most drought tolerant plant that I have seen germinate (until it is taller than 2").

Why buckwheat has been my favorite so far:
- easy fast germination
- extreme drought tolerance when young
- horrible drought tolerance when old
- shallow roots
- rots fast
- easy for me to kill

Lots of different plants serve different purposes. You might plant 50 % of this, 1% of that, etc. Inoculate your legumes. For bees, my favorite is sweet clover because it handled our drought well.


----------



## anthecologist (Sep 4, 2016)

Why not try a mix? I like crimson clover, an annual clover (not to be confused with red clover), it reseeds itself for me. Interplant with whatever you want. I'd address the weeds first, either by repeated tilling, herbicide, or solarizing (no till). Then you can have a good weed-free product to sell. I think Xerces Society has info on this


----------

